# Preoccupante crash di sistema

## geps2

Ieri e oggi il mio server è crashato inaspettatamente due volte.

Sui log non viene fuori nulla, ma a console vengono fuori messaggi con pollwake, sys_poll, sysenter associati ad indirizzi di memoria.

Qualcuno ha idea di cosa si possa trattare?

Grazie per l'attenzione, ciao!

GePs

----------

## MajinJoko

Problemi hardware come ram bacata o surriscaldamento.

Ma è proprio una sparata..

----------

## Apetrini

Un kernel panic è dovuto a 2 cose: hardware morente o bug nel kernel stesso.

Potresti cominciare postandoci l'output di "emerge --info".

----------

## geps2

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Problemi hardware come ram bacata o surriscaldamento.
> 
> Ma è proprio una sparata..

 

Spero sia il surriscaldamento: non ho molta voglia di fare nuovi acquisti...

Eventualmente come potrei fare a fare il test della RAM con sw opensource?

----------

## djinnZ

Compilando il kernel con l'apposita opzione?

----------

## geps2

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Compilando il kernel con l'apposita opzione?

 

Ossia?

----------

## geps2

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Un kernel panic è dovuto a 2 cose: hardware morente o bug nel kernel stesso.
> 
> Potresti cominciare postandoci l'output di "emerge --info".

 

Se fosse un problea HW come potrei fare ad identificare il pezzo incriminato?

Intanto ecco quanto richiesto: considerate che la cosa è successa una volta con il kernel 2.6.30-r4 e una volta con la 2.6.30-r5....

```
 ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/server, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 03 Sep 2009 05:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="buildpkg distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.intergenia.de http://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/gentoo/ http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo ftp://mirror.scarlet-internet.nl/pub/gentoo http://mirror.gentoo.no/ ftp://ftp.du.se/pub/os/gentoo http://ftp.du.se/pub/os/gentoo http://ds.thn.htu.se/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/Gentoo http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch "

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage/layman/sectools /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog ldap mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection samba session sguil snmp spl ssl sysfs tcpd truetype unicode x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="ati"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## djinnZ

i kernel più recenti hanno un supporto integrato per il check della ram nella sezione Processor Type and Features altrimenti vai con memtest86/memtest86+/memtester (l'ultimo non lo ho mai provato) compilano un kernel dedicato quanto all'affidabilità ci sono un paio di thread dedicati.

Altre cause possono essere dei problemi del driver dei dischi (che per strane ragioni appare come un errore di memoria), supporto wmi/dsdt, supporto s3 bacato, problemi di cavi interni.

Personalmente ti consiglio di fare un test della ram poi iniziare un serio tuning del kernel (potrebbe anche esser stato compilato male, il gcc soffre ancora di errori casuali e non ha alcun meccanismo di protezione in caso di corruzione della memoria) e verificare tutto l'hardware.

Non ti dico altro perchè visto che vivo con la spada di damocle del dover passare per obbligo "di fatto" (ovvero in virtù di una legislazione balorda che lascia spazio agli abusi) ad una certa caricatura di OS non mi impegno più sul fronte linux.

----------

## geps2

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> i kernel più recenti hanno un supporto integrato per il check della ram nella sezione Processor Type and Features altrimenti vai con memtest86/memtest86+/memtester (l'ultimo non lo ho mai provato) compilano un kernel dedicato quanto all'affidabilità ci sono un paio di thread dedicati.
> 
> Altre cause possono essere dei problemi del driver dei dischi (che per strane ragioni appare come un errore di memoria), supporto wmi/dsdt, supporto s3 bacato, problemi di cavi interni.
> 
> Personalmente ti consiglio di fare un test della ram poi iniziare un serio tuning del kernel (potrebbe anche esser stato compilato male, il gcc soffre ancora di errori casuali e non ha alcun meccanismo di protezione in caso di corruzione della memoria) e verificare tutto l'hardware.
> ...

 

Grazie mille, tutto molto chiaro.

Per il resto non capisco "l'obbligo": anche io per lavoro mi trovo costretto ad utilizzare altri OS, ma questo non vuol dire che non possa avere una distro installata su un notebook o su un servere personale.

Se poi fai parte della categoria di persone che fuori dall'ufficio spengono tutti i computer, hai tutta la mia invidia  :Smile: 

----------

